# Mods



## YES_SER03 (May 28, 2003)

i heard from a couple people that the exhaust was very restrictive on my model SE-R. i wanted to get a CAI and headers before i got a new exhaust but this made me wonder. any of you know if this is true?? :banana:


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

yes, it's true. The SE-R in our club changed out his exhaust and has the same mods as the other specs, and he's actually pushing out more HP than the Specs on our team by like 2hp


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

I don't think it is. I put in a cat back, and lost low end torque as well as gaining nothing up top. Save the exhaust for last, it's more for sound than power.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I thought that SE-R's and spec v's had the same "varible capacity Muffler" and cat. I was wondering because I'm attaching Stillen headers, pipe and got an intake. And if the exsisting muffler would choke it compared to a fart can?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Here is my spec v with kamikaze header and stock exhaust...

http://home.satx.rr.com/caraveo/header.mpg

I'm looking for a quiet solution to the noise it makes. I'll let you know what I end up with.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

Just put on the longest pre silencer you can find, like a 22" that should quiet it down without decreasing the power.


----------



## YES_SER03 (May 28, 2003)

i was also wondering if there was a site that i could get most of the stuff from. just broke up with my girlfriend so i got tons of money to spend and my car needs to be sweet :thumbup: :banana:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the only part of the exhaust that is restrictive are all the resonators and crap you all have..........................the muffler is less so..............but by far the most restrictive is the header/secondary.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

yep, coleman's article in scc said just the hotshot header gave their spec v over 15hp and 13lb/ft gain. that's more than twice the gains from gutting the balance shafts. nice pic of the stock header with pre-cat, gad what an ugly thing it is...looks like something lovecraft would have dreamt up


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Here is my spec v with kamikaze header and stock exhaust...
> 
> http://home.satx.rr.com/caraveo/header.mpg
> 
> I'm looking for a quiet solution to the noise it makes. I'll let you know what I end up with. *


Wow, that's loud. Sounds powerful though, .


----------



## YES_SER03 (May 28, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *the only part of the exhaust that is restrictive are all the resonators and crap you all have..........................the muffler is less so..............but by far the most restrictive is the header/secondary. *



i need headers that will pass an emissions test. i dont have a mechanic i can :bs: unfortunetly. i was curious to know if these would pass since they say they are for off-road only. also i wanted to know if any CAI are better than others. any help is good help :banana:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

try going to the QR forum here and searching through it.


----------

